# Vishnu Pharma



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys.

This is my first post on this site, but i've been lurking on here for a couple of years now. Got my insulin advice from here but just never thought of signing up since I'm not in the uk until now.

I just thought I'd do a review on the new gear I've been on now for a couple of weeks. I've been on Lixus brand ever since it first opened up. The gear was great but when my supplier went under I found it hard to find good quality gear again.

I'm from Canada and tried Canadian gear twice but just didn't like it. Also the advice I've gotten from international forums were much more useful for me then what I was getting around here. I've just found international gear has given me more bang for the buck.

Well the time has come and I heard about Vishnu Pharma so decided to give it a try. I've never done a review before because I've always found information on the gear I was running until now. I'm not a rep for this company or promoting it for any

profit.

The gear is amazing, smooth as water and very professional. I've been using the test-e, deca, eq and test-p. All shots are painless so far and I am very pleased with the results I'm getting. The bottles all look very professional packed in each of their own individual boxes. The boxes have a product identification code to determine the authenticity on Vishnu Pharma's website. The boxes also have hologram stickers and the bottle's tops are branded with the logo.

Aside from how great the gear looks with all its security features and looks, the juice is top quality generic human grade. I have a feeling they will boom the market sooner or later. Sometimes it takes a while to stick to a brand one likes, and I wouldn't of shared my thoughts if I wasn't happy. Very pleased and looking for even better results in the upcoming weeks.

I've added some pictures, hopefully they show up.























































Cheers and happy new years!

ps. If I broke any rules sorry in advance.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Couple of chaps i know using this lab, i actually thought it was a piiss take but evidently not!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Seen this around but no feedback as of yet , looks nice .


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Just bought 20ml of test 400. Glad to hear it's good.


----------



## Trentreznik (Feb 9, 2008)

I Lol-d at the name too but a mate is using it and is loving it ,might try it soon.


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

kidha purepunjab. the name cracks me up but i know one fella on it and loves it.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Vishnu is a hindu god isnt it?

Sorry if im wrong...

Kidhaaaa mr punjaaab!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Vishnu is a hindu god isnt it?
> 
> Sorry if im wrong...
> 
> Kidhaaaa mr punjaaab!


seems your right mate

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/religions/hinduism/deities/vishnu.shtml


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

nice promo btw lol

only messing

gear looks good and seems to be doing the job from what i read


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Vishnu labs = indian from india...

Purepunjab = indian

No of posts = 1

Nah cant be a promo lolllll


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

that what i thought....lol....so long as it works.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha thread of the year


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Ive been lucky enough to try some of this. They do a TDT (Prop, drost, tren ace) thats REALLY decent stuff. Very impressed.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Do they also do orals?


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

Do they do decent Tren E?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

rs60786 said:


> Vishnu is a hindu god isnt it?
> 
> Sorry if im wrong...
> 
> Kidhaaaa mr punjaaab!


So if this Hindu gear kills you, you get reincarnated as a gorilla or something?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

No tren e as far as i know, they do a blend called TDN which is test prop, mast and NPP which looks interesting. Will have feedback over the next few weeks as know people that are going to be starting it next week.

Good packaging with a scratch off panel with authenticity code and also hologram. Only tabs are clen at the moment.

Be good to get more feedback as looks very good.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> Vishnu labs = indian from india...
> 
> Purepunjab = indian
> 
> ...


funny that this other vishnu fan has a grand total of..... 1post aswell



Trentreznik said:


> I Lol-d at the name too but a mate is using it and is loving it ,might try it soon.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> funny that this other vishnu fan has a grand total of..... 1post aswell


Yh but been a member since 2008 lol but only 1 post... Very weird...


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

rs60786 said:


> Yh but been a member since 2008 lol but only 1 post... Very weird...


nowt wierd about it mate

Clearly a new lab, obvious promo, a bit more effort seems to be put into it than most new labs by the looks of it....could do with some more "legit" testimonials just to at least give potential users a heads up whether or not the are pising in the wind with their cash. I genuinly thought the lads i know were ripping the piiss out of me when the said the were on "Vishnu" ...they both compete, i thought it was some "bro" in joke but clearly it isn't.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

I will provide an update next week on PIP etc, when a few mates start.

Definitely on Test400 and Test,Mast,NPP mix, maybe others.

Then another once they have been on a few weeks, I agree it looks like a blatant promo lol, a Canadian with one post and someone who has been a member for years with 1 post providing the feedback.

I will use it if my mates like it lol, otherwise will be sticking to Sciroxx and some old prochem i've got spare as always been quality for me.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent them an email asking for a price list and he just got back saying he can refer me to a reseller in my area.

The spelling and wording was that of someone foreign (for lack of a less PC term).

Might grab some before it goes away/gets expensive/gets underdosed.

Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Look the part IMO no one would have gone to that degree of quality packaging and fake a product , so they look GTG would not mind trying em as they look very Professional.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Look the part IMO no one would have gone to that degree of quality packaging and fake a product , so they look GTG would not mind trying em as they look very Professional.


Kind of like ISis then. Their packaging looks really good too.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

purepunjab said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> This is my first post on this site, but i've been lurking on here for a couple of years now. Got my insulin advice from here but just never thought of signing up since I'm not in the uk until now.
> 
> ...


Nice marketing how long you been working for them lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

do we get a free curry with every order? :lol:


----------



## short ass 78 (Apr 7, 2010)

My brother in law is called " vishnu"...(my misses is of Indian origin).......im ****ing myself!! i want to try this gear..... so i can become - " preserver of the universe".......brilliant!.... looks good tho!


----------



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

You know what I HAVE to admit, being indian myself I was reluctant to try it because indians will save money ANY way possible....including ripping people off to make a 1 cent profit lol.

But I gotta admit the gear is amazing.

I thought it was a joke at first when I say the indian flag on the website but the gear is smooth and very pleased.


----------



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

rs60786 said:


> Vishnu labs = indian from india...
> 
> Purepunjab = indian
> 
> ...


No i'm not promoting this company just because I'm Indian bro.

Ask kingprop a trusted user on this site, not a newb or gaining anything for posting my thoughts on this product.

Plus the # of posts shouldn't matter, the only reason I posted on this site was because the website said they had resellers in the uk but none in Canada where I reside.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

The guy who emailed me back from Vishnu has forwarded on my email to reseller. Would be interesting to see their price list.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

feck it, always like to be the labrat....just ordered 3 vials of Masteron, will post feedback in Feb when i'll need to use it.


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Took 300mg of the test 400. All seems very good. Bit of pip today but prob more down to me making a mess pinning as opposed to the gear. Will report on 2nd shot on Tuesday.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

how do i get my hands on these im from london and it seems the site is not very descriptive punjab help me.


----------



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

BigTonle said:


> how do i get my hands on these im from london and it seems the site is not very descriptive punjab help me.


I don't give out my source info, sorry bro.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks ok wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of that


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

the test 400 is good stuff. does as you would expect of it. personally i dont find the pip too bad. stings a little but then again so do most things at that dose.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Sent them an email asking for a price list and he just got back saying he can refer me to a reseller in my area.
> 
> The spelling and wording was that of someone foreign (for lack of a less PC term).
> 
> ...


has the reseller in your area contacted you yet?


----------



## Jamo (Jan 29, 2011)

I contacted them yesterday and the referred me to a reseller in my Area nd then they got in contact with me in few hours


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Jamo said:


> I contacted them yesterday and the referred me to a reseller in my Area nd then they got in contact with me in few hours


amazing...

they said they would contact me to a re-seller in my area but they have;nt got back to me


----------



## Jamo (Jan 29, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> amazing...
> 
> they said they would contact me to a re-seller in my area but they have;nt got back to me


It was around about 6 o'clock last night when they got in touch with me


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope. Nobody has got back to me yet.


----------



## Jamo (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone else had also got back to me threw privacyharbour


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Jamo said:


> Someone else had also got back to me threw privacyharbour


Had two emails.

One with a price list and another through Privacy Harbor but having never seen this thing I'm reluctant to open it.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Had two emails.
> 
> One with a price list and another through Privacy Harbor but having never seen this thing I'm reluctant to open it.


had the same its legit justa confeidential email im ordering mine 2moro for next cycle test e 300mg / 10ml 30quick + special delivery should be hear in not tomorrow but day after i hope will keep people informed iif all goes well


----------



## Jamo (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea the sent me a price list through normal email and the one through privacy harbour that had a price list attached aswell


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Thinking of picking some of this up this week.

Would the decent packaging be a good indicator of good gear?

(First time buyer  )


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Thinking of picking some of this up this week.
> 
> Would the decent packaging be a good indicator of good gear?
> 
> (First time buyer  )


A few seem to think so with ISis stuff. Well printed labels, well made boxes etc.

They all said why would a UGL go to so much effort if there was under-dosed rubbish stuff in them?


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

i've sent payment and given my order i should be getting my gear on friday they do next day delivery hopfully i get what im told im getting


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> A few seem to think so with ISis stuff. Well printed labels, well made boxes etc.
> 
> They all said why would a UGL go to so much effort if there was under-dosed rubbish stuff in them?


That is my logic pal, if the stuff was junk why go to the hassle of holograms, scratch off verification etc etc. Looking forward to a big more info when some members have done a few weeks on the stuff.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> That is my logic pal, if the stuff was junk why go to the hassle of holograms, scratch off verification etc etc. Looking forward to a big more info when some members have done a few weeks on the stuff.


Do you not have a source for something more known such as ProChem or Alpha Pharma or were you just taking a gamble on a new lab?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Do you not have a source for something more known such as ProChem or Alpha Pharma or were you just taking a gamble on a new lab?


No unfortunatly i dont have a source for some thing better established in the market yet, i found a source for Vishnu and another for prestige health care, i will keep looking for Alpha Pharma or Pro Chem though.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> No unfortunatly i dont have a source for some thing better established in the market yet, i found a source for Vishnu and another for prestige health care, i will keep looking for Alpha Pharma or* Pro Chem though*.


your inbox full yet?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> your inbox full yet?


whats that susposed to mean?

that pc is sold and psuhed here like you have stated so many times ...

another post about linking ukm to pc

whats your problem mate really and why do you find the need to post such things like this?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> your inbox full yet?


I wasnt asking for a source mate i know the rules, if thats what you mean


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> I wasnt asking for a source mate i know the rules, if thats what you mean


I think like Apple said, he has made a few posts about the apparent link between UK-M and ProChem. Jokes have been made about MODs being owners of PC and Rohm and so he was implying surely someone will have PM'd you as here is full of PC staff.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> i've sent payment and given my order i should be getting my gear on friday they do next day delivery hopfully i get what im told im getting


Did you recieve your gear then.?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i have Emailed them a formal inquiry , hopefully they respond as they look really professional etc...


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

i like the look of the sust blend they do...

Testosterone propionate 75mg/mL

Testosterone isocaproate 100mg/mL

Testosterone decanoate 150mg/mL

might give this a go on my next blast at 1ml eod with some npp and some oxys... waiting to see if other people are getting their orders first before i order mine though :lol:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> waiting to see if other people are getting their orders first before i order mine though :lol:


Snap


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> i like the look of the sust blend they do...
> 
> Testosterone propionate 75mg/mL
> 
> ...


Their sust is really nice and so is their t400 that has 200mg cyp & 200mg Enth.


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

ooooh worth a try, hopefully dont get scammed. AGAIN


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Did you recieve your gear then.?


yep recived my gear testoviron AKA test E 300mgs/ml 10ml vials fulled up to the top good packaging and so on will post pics later at work atm


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> yep recived my gear testoviron AKA test E 300mgs/ml 10ml vials fulled up to the top good packaging and so on will post pics later at work atm


No stealing other pictures this time eh? Lol

Get that pic up matey


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

kk here you go apple just for you


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> kk here you go apple just for you
> View attachment 72722


Good man ...that's lovely ...

Enjoy mate

Would dump the lixus Tbo


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

might aswell just use it while its here but its the last time im buying lixus again in my life  + I've already started the SUS cycle which you already know lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> might aswell just use it while its here but its the last time im buying lixus again in my life  + I've already started the SUS cycle which you already know lol


Yer Mate no worries just there is big reports of underdoseing on

There test products ATM and would be a real shame for you to be 6 weeks and then see if it bunk .I hole it's good for you mate


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

so apple could i change it then and take the TEST E instead of the sus even though i have injected my self twice as you know with the sus


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> so apple could i change it then and take the TEST E instead of the sus even though i have injected my self twice as you know with the sus


Yes that would be no problem

Listen am not saying Vishnu is

Any better than lixus as I don't know but lixus has a bad rep at moment and would be a real shame to mess your first cycle up becasue of

Poor gear but yes you can change over to Vishnu test e no problem at all mate ,sust and test e are exactly the same thing (testosterone) it's just the esters are different (ester are the release time of the test into

Your system )


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

cheers apple


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> cheers apple


No problem mate


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Re privacy harbor, its an email provider who do not keep messages stored in their servers like hushmail et al.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> kk here you go apple just for you
> View attachment 72722


Good to see:thumbup1:


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Pip off the test 400 is noticeable. Just doing 3/4ml twice a week an first 3 pins have been a bit sore.

Feeling good on it even at this early stage.


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

out of interest was payment via western union or similar etc ??


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mr ziggle said:


> Pip off the test 400 is noticeable. Just doing 3/4ml twice a week an first 3 pins have been a bit sore.
> 
> Feeling good on it even at this early stage.


Thanks for feedback mate


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

jamo82 said:


> out of interest was payment via western union or similar etc ??


Western Union M8


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr ziggle said:


> Pip off the test 400 is noticeable. Just doing 3/4ml twice a week an first 3 pins have been a bit sore.
> 
> Feeling good on it even at this early stage.


Try mixing it with some boldenone mate or heat it up a little should help.. All correctly dosed compounds which are 400mg/ml will pip and is a good sign of proper dosing its all good... :whistling:


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi. As of next week I will be sticking 3/4ml in with a ml of tren so that should ease it. To be fair it's only sore for a day and just a little swelling. Had much much worse.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Have not gotten a answer from them ffsake i wanna try em!


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

they do seem to take there time for some reason they are really busy is what they told me


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

The guy who contacted me through normal email seemed to take his time, but the privacy harbour guy has been bang on so far.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

got a mail from them now everything is GTG !


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr ziggle said:


> Hi. As of next week I will be sticking 3/4ml in with a ml of tren so that should ease it. To be fair it's only sore for a day and just a little swelling. Had much much worse.


Good good just watch out for the viromone it is bloody sore stings like a mother f***er for 2 days straight but again no pain no gain lol...


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

anyone tried the sustain 325 yet? if so, what is the PIP like?


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

bulldogge said:


> anyone tried the sustain 325 yet? if so, what is the PIP like?


Not sure bro but im guessing with the 75mg of prop in there is will pip a bit although with the other compounds at higher dose mite subside that a little i guess you should try a bottle and let us all know... :thumb:


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

jimbecs said:


> Not sure bro but im guessing with the 75mg of prop in there is will pip a bit although with the other compounds at higher dose mite subside that a little i guess you should try a bottle and let us all know... :thumb:


i intend to mate dont worry :lol:


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

i don't know to be honest ordered £250 worth of gear from the provacy harbour email guy and sent the money yesterday he hasnt replied to any of my new emails seems abit fishy though seems like a sound lad tho but now hes got my money no replies lol?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I was just about to drop some more cash in the post for my next order in the morning, might hold off now. I know he posts on here so hopefully it's just been one of those days.


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

that sux tho man


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

How is everyone getting on with it?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I've front loaded the test 400 at 800mg for the last 2 weeks, I'm up a couple of lbs and get some nice itchy nips if I don't keep up with my AI. So all seems good so far.


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

well never mind what i said he sent me my tracking number and i should get it tomorrow 10am-1pm YEAH BUDDY LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Sorted :thumb:


----------



## markwrxppp (Jul 23, 2010)

hi i got an email saying payment is cash in the post has anybody done this and received the goods

cheers


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

markwrxppp said:


> hi i got an email saying payment is cash in the post has anybody done this and received the goods
> 
> cheers


I've just this minute had the same e-mail, can anyone confirm? I'm not sending cast through the post.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Yep it's g2g just waiting for my 2nd order to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

They gave me details of a reseller that accepts WU, got order within 72 hours of paying. Good stuff, also got a few mates using and they all rate it highly.


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

tom1234 said:


> They gave me details of a reseller that accepts WU, got order within 72 hours of paying. Good stuff, also got a few mates using and they all rate it highly.


Lads no harm intended but western union is like sending cash if hes a scammer it wont matter if you send cash or western union just use special delivery lol:thumbup1:


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

jimbecs said:


> Lads no harm intended but western union is like sending cash if hes a scammer it wont matter if you send cash or western union just use special delivery lol:thumbup1:


Thats true its also alot faster..


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

2nd order turned up on time this morning, beautiful.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Order placed .....


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Cant see any link to place orders on the site :sad:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

There's an email on the site mate, drop them a line and they'll hook you up.


----------



## notbigenough (Apr 9, 2003)

I started using their Prop (Viromone 100) about 8 weeks ago. I came into some extra funds and treated myself to 20ml of their rip blend (TDT 225) and Ive been back on the Viromone the last two weeks. Very potent gear. Some PIP, but I found heating the oil well made a big difference. So a big thumbs up from me. Hope they start doing some Orals soon.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

How is every one else finding the gear?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ive emailed em see how long they take to reply


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Been on 150mg of their prop every other day for my last 2 vials and it is very good gear, can really feel it. Much better than prochem IMO. On this cycle just to try different labs I've used Global Brittanic, Prochem and Vishnu, and prochem were the lab I was least impressed with. Global was much more painful than the other two. Vishnu is not really painful at all in delts, quads or glutes and I will be buying some of their sustanon 325 and deca 300 soon.

Gear does have a funny 'tcp' smell though, does anyone else find this? I can actually smell it following me round after a jab


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

synthasize said:


> Gear does have a funny 'tcp' smell though, does anyone else find this? I can actually smell it following me round after a jab


I've noticed it too on their test 400, although don't really notice it on myself only when I open my draw of goodies.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i have emailed for the reseller for my area so hopefully il give this a bash when i get the email back.seems likes its getting good reviews


----------



## markwrxppp (Jul 23, 2010)

Placed an order yesterday for sum Testoviron 300 just received the tracking number so all good

anybody tried it?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Wouldnt mind trying this my self


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Any updates from the guys using this lab?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Into my 8th week of the Testomax 400 and all is good, nice smooth jab and everything you expect from test.


----------



## tarbosh (Jun 1, 2011)

Why is it that synthasize is a gold member with 1519 posts liked 336 times while Mr_morocco is only a silver member with 3294 posts and liked 1857 times??


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

tarbosh said:


> Why is it that synthasize is a gold member with 1519 posts liked 336 times while Mr_morocco is only a silver member with 3294 posts and liked 1857 times??


What has that got to do with the thread and its because you need to be a member for over a year and have over 1000 posts!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Testo max 400 is unbearably painfull. Used a lot of different labs as well as pharma stuff and this is by far the worst for PIP.

The crimping on the vials is also **** poor. Can nearly pull it out when taking off the flip-off lid. Funny smell as mentioned.

Cheap but I won't be using it again.


----------



## stukadogg (May 5, 2011)

ive just emailed em, updates to follow........


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Would like to see the price list for this gear.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I emailed them, no reply. Hmm


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

why bother with this hardly known lab, when there is more reputable labs around?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

baggsy said:


> why bother with this hardly known lab, when there is more reputable labs around?


Like what? Pro chem?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Like what? Pro chem?


Better still ProROHM :lol:


----------



## notbigenough (Apr 9, 2003)

They are hardly little known. Young maybe but getting reviews in the USA and Europe. Also a quick check of their website will show 17,000 hits in less than a year with no advertising.

I have used them for a few cycles and will soon start an "8 week" TDT 225 cycle. PIP yes but nothing to cause any great concern and I am more than happy with the results


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Like what? Pro chem?


i have not use pro chem but i would use them over vishnu which has limited feedback on uk forums, whats wrong with stuff like wildcat, rohm, GB, alpha pharma why bother which this vishnu lab with these easily available


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Its what my source is carrying right now and im always a little more than dubious when a new one comes along. Seen many come and go.

I dont have the facilities or money to test it properly in a lab, but for me its working better than most have for a while..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WildCat is my best option ATM and i love the fact that they do almost all of their range in 20ml vials. Never tried vishnu but will give it a go if the opportunity comes up i have a trusted source that i trust and have used for along time, and if he starts selling vishnu then like i said will give it a go their Sust 350 looks nice.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Just received an order I placed earlier this week for some Test E and Boldenone.....

Very impressed with the packaging, looking forward to the results as I have heard a lot of good things! :thumbup:


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Any updates on this lab guys.


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

denholm blue said:


> Any updates on this lab guys.


One of the best labs atm mate imo, im loving their sus and deca 10lbs in 3 wks aint bad...


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

Vishnu's site was done by a crappy website design company in Pattaya that does work for many of the notorious retail steroid sites run by Pattaya expats. Ther'es no way on earth a real Indian company would outsource their site to Thais.

The WADA logos on their site are not too clever either.


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

you saying this gear is thai and its all a front?

I have used vishnu and founf the product good


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't know anything about this lab but this image from their website is stupid according to it my 3 year old son is producing 5x more testosterone than me. Lol.


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

HAHHA Ur right

we should all be on TRT by age 5


----------



## notbigenough (Apr 9, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> I don't know anything about this lab but this image from their website is stupid according to it my 3 year old son is producing 5x more testosterone than me. Lol.


Early infancy

Early infancy androgen effects are the least understood. In the first weeks of life for male infants, testosterone levels rise. The levels remain in a pubertal range for a few months, but usually reach the barely detectable levels of childhood by 4-6 months of age.[15][16] The function of this rise in humans is unknown. It has been speculated that "brain masculinization" is occurring since no significant changes have been identified in other parts of the body.[17][citation needed] Surprisingly, the male brain is masculinized by testosterone being aromatized into estrogen, which crosses the blood-brain barrier and enters the male brain, whereas female fetuses have alpha-fetoprotein which binds up the estrogen so that female brains are not affected.[18]

This graph is maybe explains it a bit more

http://www.healthyfellow.com/images/2009/testosterone-age-chart.gif


----------



## notbigenough (Apr 9, 2003)

SoreButtCheeks said:


> Vishnu's site was done by a crappy website design company in Pattaya that does work for many of the notorious retail steroid sites run by Pattaya expats. Ther'es no way on earth a real Indian company would outsource their site to Thais.
> 
> The WADA logos on their site are not too clever either.


Such Red Devil???


----------



## charankamluan (Oct 9, 2012)

I am their designer, that will be upgraded next month...and why crappy? it gives all the info you need, and it's an info site.

I dont know which thumb you used to suck with coming up with a story that i designed steroid sites for many expats....only vishnu pharma i did cause the guy is my friend, and his products is simply good. And for the rest my clients are businesses like www.shenanigansthailand.com or www.goldenrealproperties.

And why offend Thais? by the way i am dutch, so don't know where you got the Thais from.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

charankamluan said:


> I am their designer, that will be upgraded next month...and why crappy? it gives all the info you need, and it's an info site.
> 
> I dont know which thumb you used to suck with coming up with a story that i designed steroid sites for many expats....only vishnu pharma i did cause the guy is my friend, and his products is simply good. And for the rest my clients are businesses like www.shenanigansthailand.com or www.goldenrealproperties.
> 
> And why offend Thais? by the way i am dutch, so don't know where you got the Thais from.


----------



## Aries (Dec 12, 2008)

Vishnu is gtg


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

I'm still using them. GTG imo.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

The test e is good to go at least


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I didn't even know these guys were still around not seen them on any lists in a long time.


----------

